# 2019 Emissions Recall



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

Got a notice today, says recall to reflash the ECM, anyone know what the ECM changes are? Or have any reports?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

+1 got a letter too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

The exhaust is getting to hot and burning out the catalytic converter too quickly. So it's more than likely adjusting air flow, timing and fuel delivery very to reduce exhaust temps.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mediaseth (Jan 26, 2020)

*performance*

Would the necessary adjustments impact performance and fuel economy in any way? I'll still get it done.. when the pandemic is over, that is.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Looks like address some evap faults and cat protection?

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2020/MC-10172980-0001.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Subscribed,
Got the letter too,
Want to make sure the fix does not cause issues, but either way will probably wait until restrictions are lifted... 😷


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> The exhaust is getting to hot and burning out the catalytic converter too quickly. So it's more than likely adjusting air flow, timing and fuel delivery very to reduce exhaust temps.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Yes, so I am wondering what changes are being made? Hopefully it isn’t so the transmission shifts even early constantly lugging the engine....I have to wonder of some of this is just the ultra low way below the power band programming they have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Veedubin02 said:


> The exhaust is getting to hot and burning out the catalytic converter too quickly. So it's more than likely adjusting air flow, timing and fuel delivery very to reduce exhaust temps.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Pretty much.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

flyboy1100 said:


> Yes, so I am wondering what changes are being made? Hopefully it isn’t so the transmission shifts even early constantly lugging the engine....I have to wonder of some of this is just the ultra low way below the power band programming they have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This won't have anything to do with the shift mapping of the tranny. It's probably a v. minor adjustment to timing/fuel as mentioned above. You probably won't notice it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

mdtony said:


> Subscribed,
> Got the letter too,
> Want to make sure the fix does not cause issues, but either way will probably wait until restrictions are lifted... 😷


You won't know if it will or not - have to believe that any changes are for the positive. I'm sure it's minor as stated above.


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm bringing mine in tomorrow.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Emissions Recall 24FK Engine Control Module (ECM) Software Update*



flyboy1100 said:


> I'm bringing mine in tomorrow.


Have you done any VCDS tweaks? The ECM Recall/Software Update is done using VW's Software Version Management (SVM) program which scans and compares control module coding with the original factory settings (not sure if adaptations are compared as well). I'm interested in knowing if VCDS long coding changes found during the SVM scan result in warranty flagging.

TW


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

TWs/VW said:


> Have you done any VCDS tweaks? The ECM Recall/Software Update is done using VW's Software Version Management (SVM) program which scans and compares control module coding with the original factory settings (not sure if adaptations are compared as well). I'm interested in knowing if VCDS long coding changes found during the SVM scan result in warranty flagging.
> 
> TW


I have done a lot.... it’s actually going in on Thursday now

Will have to search and see if there is anything from the past about vcds tweaks and warranty. I think it is safe, but I will go through in the next day or 2 and reset everything back to stock and maybe clean up my list of what I have done....
there is a decent amount of info about vcds mods and unless you have a ****ty dealer they generally don't care unless you modified the engine/transmission etc, of which I havent
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

flyboy1100 said:


> I have done a lot.... it’s actually going in on Thursday now
> 
> Will have to search and see if there is anything from the past about vcds tweaks and warranty. I think it is safe, but I will go through in the next day or 2 and reset everything back to stock and maybe clean up my list of what I have done....
> there is a decent amount of info about vcds mods and unless you have a ****ty dealer they generally don't care unless you modified the engine/transmission etc, of which I havent
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I’ll restore all my control modules to their original long-coding and resolve any fault codes due to adaptations I’ve made - before VW runs the Software Version Management (SVM) program (which will be used to apply the Emissions Recall 24FK Engine Control Module (ECM) Software Update)

But, before I do this, I’ll download complete adpmaps on all control modules - so my preferred long coding and adaptations can be reset after the Recall/Software Update is made.

It’s not clear what mods/tuning/tweaks/adaptations etc. will get a vehicle; or more specifically, a control module flagged, but it’s just not worth the risk if it can be avoided.

TW


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I'm not an expert on warranty flagging but I don't think VCDS coding changes are going to raise an issue, because you're adjusting software within factory parameters, right? There's a big distinction between that and ECU flashing with an aftermarket program that operates outside VW-engineered specs. 

That said, I agree if it's easy enough to simply go back to original long-coding first you may as well.


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

TWs/VW said:


> I’ll restore all my control modules to their original long-coding and resolve any fault codes due to adaptations I’ve made - before VW runs the Software Version Management (SVM) program (which will be used to apply the Emissions Recall 24FK Engine Control Module (ECM) Software Update)
> 
> But, before I do this, I’ll download complete adpmaps on all control modules - so my preferred long coding and adaptations can be reset after the Recall/Software Update is made.
> 
> ...


yes, I agree. i still need to learn how to do a few things to make life easier for me on resetting back to stock, etc......have about 35 changes or so...


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

mhjett said:


> I'm not an expert on warranty flagging but I don't think VCDS coding changes are going to raise an issue, because you're adjusting software within factory parameters, right? There's a big distinction between that and ECU flashing with an aftermarket program that operates outside VW-engineered specs.
> 
> That said, I agree if it's easy enough to simply go back to original long-coding first you may as well.


I’m no expert either – not even close, but from viewing a few screen shots of the SVM technical bulletin, a VW technician will input a specific routine (referenced in a Technical Bulletin for this recall) that will flash a specific module with the update. It also appears that the SVM program routine performs a complete scan comparing all modules with their original factory coding, software versions, etc. as well as identifying any recorded faults (not sure if adaptations are scanned). Many are of the opinion that only “Tuning” will get flagged, but I’m just not so sure…it seems to me that any change in a module’s long coding will be caught by SVM and could be viewed as a modification “outside the normal parameters and specifications approved by Volkswagen Group of America / Volkswagen Group Canada.” It would be great to hear from any VW Techs out there that have firsthand knowledge; so for now, I’ll wait until more is known – I’m in no hurry to get this recall done.

TW


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

As someone who has "modified the F out of my new VWs using OBDEleven" and had them both in for warranty repairs as well as recalls, one of which on the Atlas included reprogramming the ECU as well as several control modules that I monkeyed with with OBDEleven, there is zero issue folks...really. This is not the same as software tuning like my Golf Sportwagen has. The only thing that happens is that your changes are gone and you have to re-do them. Think about this - if these VCDS/OBDEleven changes caused warranty-related issues, you would hear about this ALL THE TIME on the forums/FB pages...but you don't. The only warranty impact you can get would be in the event you goof when you try to do something and expect the dealer to fix it. Interestingly enough, on my Atlas I have the "comfort entry" mod for my d. seat (where it moves back after you turn the car off to ease exit) and my p. seat module lost sync (not related). Had the dealer fix it by re-programming it. They would have 100% been able to blame me for that b/c it's clear that has been changed by me. Covered. The reason is - these are things already put in your vehicle by VW, you are just unlocking them/changing them. Again, if you screw up, well, duh, you may be on the hook.


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

I started to revert changes then decided it was pointless. I haven’t done anything engine related and they can see what i have done and reverted if they look. 

The only thing i did leave reverted was start/stop function because they might trst drive it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Atlas Emissions Recall 24FK Engine Control Module (ECM) Software*



flyboy1100 said:


> I started to revert changes then decided it was pointless. I haven’t done anything engine related and they can see what i have done and reverted if they look.
> 
> The only thing i did leave reverted was start/stop function because they might trst drive it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think I know how you feel; it’s tedious work recoding. I’m mainly concerned with long-coding changes that don’t match the SVM scan – keeping in mind that SVM is not just a local diagnostic tool; it’s connected to VAG’s main computer system.

I’m hoping this update only involves the ECM (01) just as the recall states; although I haven’t actually read the TSB for this recall to know what SVM routine is involved.

Just a thought, but I don’t think a complete SVM comparative scan is necessary for this recall and dealers probable won’t spend the time or money doing so unless required by the TSB.

Of course, if faults show-up in others modules, Techs may perform additional scans. The unknown with SVM is that often Techs and customer are not made aware when a subsystem has been flagged (Warranty Key) by VAG’s main computer system; warranty keys often only come-up later when returning for warranty service.

I hope it’s no problem, but do let us know how it goes…

TW


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

I do have a p2197 code in the ECM but no CEL, so hopefully they see that too, that isnt one of the codes listed in the recall. 

The recall should just be ECM flash, that is all that is listed. 

I sat out in the car for an hour today reverting but seriously all I have done is mostly cosmetic/practical changes that have zero effect on the drivability or the engine and where already available in the software. Like others have said if they really want to see if anything has been modified they will be able too whether or not I revert it. 

But for test drive purposes reenabling start stop makes sense because that would be noticeable if they are used to it.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> I think I know how you feel; it’s tedious work recoding. I’m mainly concerned with long-coding changes that don’t match the SVM scan – keeping in mind that SVM is not just a local diagnostic tool; it’s connected to VAG’s main computer system.
> 
> I’m hoping this update only involves the ECM (01) just as the recall states; although I haven’t actually read the TSB for this recall to know what SVM routine is involved.
> 
> ...


You are putting ECM tuning into the same bucket as changing your windows to come down with the remote. The dreaded "TD1" flag is applied when the "flash counter" on the ECM doesn't match the mother ship - VCDS-type long coding changes do zero here. I've done a ton of these and had my car scanned a bunch for warranty and recall/service campaigns...nobody has said a word. Heck, even the dealer can do changes if you request it (the climate control settings associated with the remote start - says to ask your dealer right in the manual).


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

KarstGeo said:


> You are putting ECM tuning into the same bucket as changing your windows to come down with the remote. The dreaded "TD1" flag is applied when the "flash counter" on the ECM doesn't match the mother ship - VCDS-type long coding changes do zero here. I've done a ton of these and had my car scanned a bunch for warranty and recall/service campaigns...nobody has said a word. Heck, even the dealer can do changes if you request it (the climate control settings associated with the remote start - says to ask your dealer right in the manual).


Thank you for that. You’re right; my theory is that any modification causing a mismatch with the “mother ship” (SVM) will cause the discrepancy to get flagged. I also hope you are correct in that long coding and adaptation changes made to a control module are not considered “outside the normal parameters and specifications approved by Volkswagen Group of America / Volkswagen Group Canada.”; and as such, won't result in warranty issues - I'm just not sure Volkswagen does approve of all the mods and tweaks many of us have done...

TW


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Had ours in for service yesterday and they took care of our recall - no impact on our obd11 tweaks.


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

Finally had this done this morning, no mention was r complaints about tweaks. My cruise overtake doesn’t seem to work anymore so will have to see if that somehow got reset


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Atlas Emissions Recall 24FK Engine Control Module (ECM) Software*



flyboy1100 said:


> Finally had this done this morning, no mention was r complaints about tweaks. My cruise overtake doesn’t seem to work anymore so will have to see if that somehow got reset
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glad to hear your initial impression is good, not withstanding some possible resets. Not trying to piss you off – but are you sure it was reset? Did you get adpmaps before going in? Were there any fault codes present? I’m just very interested in what actually happens when the update is applied. Did you have any long code changes (not just adaptations) present when they did the update? If you get a chance, let us know what, if anything (else) was changed or reset…

P.S. Did you happen to catch the TSB # being used for this recall?

All the best,

TW


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

Haven’t had a chance to look yet, might get a chance tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> Glad to hear your initial impression is good, not withstanding some possible resets. Not trying to piss you off – but are you sure it was reset? Did you get adpmaps before going in? Were that any fault codes present? I’m just very interested in what actually happens when the update is applied. Did you have any long code changes (not just adaptations) present when they did the update? If you get a chance, let us know what, if anything (else) was changed or reset…
> 
> P.S. Did you happen to catch the TSB # being used for this recall?
> 
> ...


Scroll up near top of thread. Link to TSB is there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustardketchup (May 28, 2019)

Updated ECM. Took the first drive back from the dealer, i have noticed that the shh drive noise is greatly reduced (will have to see over the course of time), the tip in throttle feel much better for me at least under Sports 
Mode than before Since I suspect that this update changes the lean or rich mixture, it should affect the tip in throttle response, hence reducing the shh noise, that's my guess at least. (or it might be all my imagination ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Atlas Emissions Recall 24FK Engine Control Module (ECM) Software*



Andre VW said:


> Scroll up near top of thread. Link to TSB is there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for that Andre; I’m sure that’s the correct TSB – I was just hoping flyboy1100 might confirm for us the TSB number(s) on the work order he received.

TW


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

mustardketchup said:


> Updated ECM. Took the first drive back from the dealer, i have noticed that the shh drive noise is greatly reduced (will have to see over the course of time), the tip in throttle feel much better for me at least under Sports
> Mode than before Since I suspect that this update changes the lean or rich mixture, it should affect the tip in throttle response, hence reducing the shh noise, that's my guess at least. (or it might be all my imagination )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some before and after (update) VCDS scans might be interesting...

TW


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

mustardketchup said:


> Updated ECM. Took the first drive back from the dealer, i have noticed that the shh drive noise is greatly reduced (will have to see over the course of time), the tip in throttle feel much better for me at least under Sports
> Mode than before Since I suspect that this update changes the lean or rich mixture, it should affect the tip in throttle response, hence reducing the shh noise, that's my guess at least. (or it might be all my imagination )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be so awesome if it impacts the shhh transmission noise positively and the throtte tip in. Almost worth risking covid to get that software update done sooner even though we are barely driving the car hahahah. 

Please provide any additional observations as you continue to drive the car around and gain mileage with the new software.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

mustardketchup said:


> Updated ECM. Took the first drive back from the dealer, i have noticed that the shh drive noise is greatly reduced (will have to see over the course of time), the tip in throttle feel much better for me at least under Sports
> Mode than before Since I suspect that this update changes the lean or rich mixture, it should affect the tip in throttle response, hence reducing the shh noise, that's my guess at least. (or it might be all my imagination )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have noticed this too. overall it seems to drive a bit nicer and not as noticeable when it is shifting WAY too early.


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

TWs/VW said:


> Glad to hear your initial impression is good, not withstanding some possible resets. Not trying to piss you off – but are you sure it was reset? Did you get adpmaps before going in? Were there any fault codes present? I’m just very interested in what actually happens when the update is applied. Did you have any long code changes (not just adaptations) present when they did the update? If you get a chance, let us know what, if anything (else) was changed or reset…
> 
> P.S. Did you happen to catch the TSB # being used for this recall?
> 
> ...


i had 5 or 6 modules with errors on them. i just reset them all and rescanned with non coming back, so hopefully that fixes my issues. 

TSB, 24FK?


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Had my emissions recall performed today. In and out in less than an hour.

No flags or issues reported. My only 2 OBDeleven tweaks remained unchanged (Start/Stop override and Convenience blink-4).

Afterwards there were no noticeable differences in driving that I could detect. 

Both of the service writers were unaware of any notices or bulletins about Mexico vs. Germany manufactured cat failures.


----------



## Genro757 (Mar 24, 2020)

I had our 2019 SEL 4Motion done yesterday and all my OBDEleven mods were deleted....service advisor and manager stated no issues with the tweaks (of course I didnt mention that I had performed them)...I'll re-code the OBDEleven adaptations tomorrow morning.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Glad to hear the VCDS stuff hasn't cause any issues....as would be expected. The dealers and VW don't care....you are changing things that are already there to change.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> ....changing things that are already there to change.


Changing by VW, not the customer


----------



## mustardketchup (May 28, 2019)

Andre VW said:


> That would be so awesome if it impacts the shhh transmission noise positively and the throtte tip in. Almost worth risking covid to get that software update done sooner even though we are barely driving the car hahahah.
> 
> Please provide any additional observations as you continue to drive the car around and gain mileage with the new software.
> 
> ...


Drove a little more today, there is definitely an improvement, as I can feel and hear a better tip in and gear engagement on my usual route that i am familiar with the areas that would cause the issue. The Shh noise is definitely improved. Overall better drive. Both in D or S in Sport Setting. Stock ECM. 

Stay safe out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mediaseth (Jan 26, 2020)

*had to schedule mine*

I was going to wait until safer (covid-wise) to do the recall, but while driving yesterday my check engine light came on for the first time. I got it used at about 16,500 miles and I'm at about 18,500 now. I feel like I've barely gone anywhere...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mediaseth said:


> .....but while driving yesterday my check engine light came on for the first time. I got it used at about 16,500 miles and I'm at about 18,500 now...


And what is the vehicle not doing normally?


----------



## Tank4all (Mar 29, 2019)

Took the Atlas in for the recall on the 9th. Everything was done in about 1 hour (I was the 3 customer of the day - showed up at opening). No mention of German vs Mexico replacement (I checked, my cats are made in Mexico). The only odd behavior I got was my lane departure was turned off (which I had to turn back on). 

Used my torque app reader before the software update for the 18 mile trip to the dealership (12 miles highway, 6 miles city) and read a temperature of 505 to 763 Celsius in Cat2 and 519 to 775 Celsius in Cat1. On the way home, the temperature didn't really change much and pretty much read the same range so I'm really not sure what was changed. 

IMG_2429 by w j, on Flickr


----------



## Browz (Jul 27, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> *Emissions Recall 24FK Engine Control Module (ECM) Software Update*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is your gas mileage now after the recall? I had this very same thing happen on my '18 Passat R-Line. But in my case, my ecm popped on while headed to dealer to get a speaker replaced. After I got it done tho, my gas mileage sucked (@440 to a tank/ but not bad as my 3.6 fwd 18 gal Atlas 🙄).


----------

